# Where To Get Silicone Tube In Brisbane On A Sunday?



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/12)

Well I got everything together to pop my AG cherry (BIAB in an urn), but forgot silicone tube to transfer the wort to cube. I tried Bunnings but they only have vinyl, and Clark Rubber's web store appears to be the same. 
Would one of those rubber shower head thingies be suitable?
Or I could prop the cube up on an angle directly under the tap and carefully pour it in, but would that risk aeration? 
After reading a few threads I'm not particularly keen on leavin it in the urn for 24hrs.. but I suppose it may have to do. 
Any ideas?


----------



## QldKev (6/5/12)

I'm pretty sure Clark's rubber has a clear hose, with a wire reinforcement, suitable for boiling liquids. I think it was rated to 100 or 120c.

I've seen brewers on here use it, depends on price even if you only used it for a couple of brews until you got your silicone hose it may be good to give it a whirl.


QldKev


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/12)

Excellent! I'll give it a burl. 
Thanks QldKev.
Edit: hmm, says here that it's only rated to 60deg  http://www.clarkrubber.com.au/clear-reinforced-hose.html
Might give it a test run with just water to see if it delaminates.


----------



## QldKev (6/5/12)

Doesn't look promising. 

I found that post http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=475124 where they said a hose was rated to at least 100c. Maybe they used to have different products, or they may have extra items in store. 


You don;t have a length of copper you could shove into the tap somehow?

They only thing I can think of is risk HSA and let it pour in.


----------



## kelbygreen (6/5/12)

no thats all clark rubber has. They may of changed there specs on the hose. I use it and it seems ok but only run my mash water threw it not boiling wort. If you boil it first in some water to remove any flavours I think you will get away with it for 1 use. I have used vinyl before to transfer to cubes but again wouldnt use it all the time.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (6/5/12)

I have a shiteload spare if you want to come grab some mate.


----------



## Dazza88 (6/5/12)

Masters have that reinforced stuff too, dont know about temp rating however.


----------



## potof4x (6/5/12)

Easiest solution, don't use any hose at all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/12)

Have you done it that way before Potof4x, how did you go getting it in there without any splashing?



King Brown Brewing said:


> I have a shiteload spare if you want to come grab some mate.


Might take you up on that offer Dan. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## DU99 (6/5/12)

Try MASTER'S

Store Address
321-343 Morayfield Rd

Morayfield, QLD 4506


----------



## brettprevans (6/5/12)

Food grade neoprene from somewhere?


----------



## potof4x (6/5/12)

I've done it like that before, there will be splashing though. I weighed up the risk of Hot Side Airation v not brewing and brewed. Noticed no ill effects for the one batch I had to do it.


----------



## Dazza88 (6/5/12)

Or no chill in the pot and pitch the next day. . . people do it with success.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Excellent! I'll give it a burl.
> Thanks QldKev.
> Edit: hmm, says here that it's only rated to 60deg  http://www.clarkrubber.com.au/clear-reinforced-hose.html
> Might give it a test run with just water to see if it delaminates.


Dont use it , it stinks and try drinking the boiled water that has been passed thru it , YUK!!!!!
Nev


----------



## Ross (6/5/12)

Probably too far for you, but I'm in the shop doing paperwork, if you're stuck... 

cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (6/5/12)

I've never used a hose to tranfer the wort to cube. 







Many people obsess over HSA, however I've not had issues and an equal number of brewers put HSA in the same category as




not to mention




Until fairly recently many old breweries such as Pilsner Urquell cooled their wort by running it into huge open pans and blew fans onto it. Good nuff for PU good nuff for me.


----------



## Crusty (6/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> I've never used a hose to tranfer the wort to cube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: Gold.


----------



## jpr (6/5/12)

masters has food grade hose


----------



## Batz (6/5/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Well I got everything together to pop my AG cherry (BIAB in an urn), but forgot silicone tube to transfer the wort to cube. I tried Bunnings but they only have vinyl, and Clark Rubber's web store appears to be the same.
> Would one of those rubber shower head thingies be suitable?
> Or I could prop the cube up on an angle directly under the tap and carefully pour it in, but would that risk aeration?
> After reading a few threads I'm not particularly keen on leavin it in the urn for 24hrs.. but I suppose it may have to do.
> Any ideas?




Kin Kin to far? I've got a few metres of new stuff.


----------



## Florian (6/5/12)

I have for the last two years used the same piece of vinyl tubing that I got from Craftbrewer to transfer from kettle to cube.

It get's very soft with hot wort but no probs if you have your cube under your tap. I know it's not designed for that (well, I only figured that out a year or so ago) but it works just fine, no flavour issues that I can detect. 

I have a piece of silicone tubing laying around, but honestly couldn't be bothered yet to break it in. 

Bunnings sells the same stuff I think.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/5/12)

All good fellas, got some hose off king brown. 
First AG went off without a hitch, hit all my numbers within a point, but then smashed my hydrometer when I was cleaning up. Bummer!


----------



## winkle (7/5/12)

Your not a real brewer until you've ........

Most of us have done it at least once, the answer is-


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/5/12)

Noted.


----------



## stux (7/5/12)

You're not a real brewer until you've broken a refractometer?

Got my second on the way from china


----------

